

Why compiled Go programs give a warm fuzzy feeling - BIackSwan
http://karankurani.tumblr.com/post/60113423622/why-compiled-go-programs-give-a-warm-fuzzy-feeling

======
Baliw
Nice succinct description of why Golang rocks. When your app compiles, it
usually just works. That's not always the case, naturally, but more often than
not it's true. It's very refreshing coming from a dynamic language where you
often times don't find issues until run time.

------
fegu
This sounds very familiar. In the Haskell community this is one of the reasons
we enjoy Haskell.

